# (Rant) My first month at the new barn.



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

I am annoyed that my personal lead rope is never hanging on my horse's stall door where it should be. I am annoyed that my things get "borrowed" and never returned to my grooming box inside of the tack room. (I even have a rubbermaid bin with a lid on top. ) I am a little annoyed that you switched my horse’s stall and didn’t tell me. (Of course, I thought it was a little strange that you put a mare in a stall next to a stud colt. Of course he ripped out his mats trying to tunnel to the other side. )

I am more annoyed that I am pretty sure my mal-nourished horse isn’t getting fed the way you charged me an extra $70 on top of my $350/mo. board. I am *really* annoyed that you have her turned out in a field with this psychotic saddlebred (who tries to tear into anyone with two legs on the ground) on a chilly night while one of the horses you are “trying out” (from another barn) stays in her stall and drinks from her bucket and eats from her feeder. My horse is rarely in her stall when it's cold outside, and is stalled when the sun is out. Why is that?

Oh, and I bought an entire container of supplement that you are dividing among your other horses. Soooo… am I getting reimbursed for that, or are you/their owners buying the next gallon? :/

Kind of annoyed that her blanket got switched out with another horse’s blanket too, after I had taken the time to write her name on the tag. Glad it is someone that I know’s horse, or I would have you wash my blanket. :S

Maybe I’m just crabby but I think these are legitimate reasons to be irked for now.
Love the property. Love the people in the barn. Love the feel of the place.. but there are just these tiny things that bug me,

:X Someone please share your cruddy boarding experiences with me so I don't feel like an overly-picky, nasty person.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Umm.. Shouldn't you be telling the BO instead of the forum?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Umm.. Shouldn't you be telling the BO instead of the forum?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Telling her what? That I disapprove of what she's been doing? Well..
1. I can't tell if my annoyances are legitimate.
2. If they are legitimate, I've only been there for 17 days. Yeah, I pay her, but I don't know how well she'd listen to me if I brought it up as a serious issue.
3. I don't have a backup plan if BO reacts unkindly to my issues (whether they are legitimate or not).
4. She is involved with the feeding, and other related issues I've been dealing with and is aware, as far as I know. Just not sure if she's hoping I won't say anything, or if this is what happens to all her boarders and I'm just being nitpicky.

I don't know? I feel like ranting right here will lend more insight than dealing with the BO and my lack of plan B at the immediate moment.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry you going through this, one reason I really don't like boarding and only board with family friends where I'm very involved with the care of my boy. 

First go through your boarding contract, if they are doing things they said they do otherwise in the contract highlight those things and make an appointment to speak to the barn owner and brn manager. State your concerns, what you need from them in a reasonable fashion. 

That's all you can do at this point.
Good luck!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

It is your horse take owner ship of it if you pay the board to keep her there they you have a right to tell them that your stuff is not were it should be or that you wont your horse in at night and out day tell them what you expert as far as care for your horse goes


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

BossHoss said:


> I am annoyed that my personal lead rope is never hanging on my horse's stall door where it should be. I am annoyed that my things get "borrowed" and never returned to my grooming box inside of the tack room. (I even have a rubbermaid bin with a lid on top. ) I am a little annoyed that you switched my horse’s stall and didn’t tell me. (Of course, I thought it was a little strange that you put a mare in a stall next to a stud colt. Of course he ripped out his mats trying to tunnel to the other side. )
> 
> I am more annoyed that I am pretty sure my mal-nourished horse isn’t getting fed the way you charged me an extra $70 on top of my $350/mo. board. I am *really* annoyed that you have her turned out in a field with this psychotic saddlebred (who tries to tear into anyone with two legs on the ground) on a chilly night while one of the horses you are “trying out” (from another barn) stays in her stall and drinks from her bucket and eats from her feeder. My horse is rarely in her stall when it's cold outside, and is stalled when the sun is out. Why is that?
> 
> ...


Wow... I think that (from the perspective of a barn owner), the only things on here that _wouldn't_ be a legitimate concerns are:
a - the lead rope (unless of course it is actually GONE, gone)... when you have 20 horses to put out, most people just hang on to the lead-rope they start with. It gets tedious to walk back and put each rope on the doors (depending on the barn layout), and I guarantee you aren't paying the barn owner to waste that much time. Personally, I try to remember to return them to the right stall, but - if it isn't there, all you have to do is ask  (this, again, from a BO... not YOUR BO... just a BO's insight )...
b - the stall being changed: you pay for your horse to have access to A stall, not THE stall. Barn owners may move horses at their discretion for any number of reasons, and they don't have to notify you (unless you happen to be there and putting your horse in its stall - in which case, it'd be to their best interest to inform you). However, the fact that they give your horse a stall and then leave other horses in your horse's stall in her absence is weird and unhygienic. If we ever find reason to swap stalls with any of the horses, we clean them thoroughly and the horse's own buckets follow them to the new stall. 

The rest... holy crap. That's just bad business! You should talk to your barn owner - find out what your board fees pay for, if it is not already spelled out in your contract! Or, if it is, and you aren't getting the services promised, bring this up (tactfully, of course) with her


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Um, none of these things should be happening in yoru barn. To your horse, or anyone elses. I am the live in barn manager for my barn (yes, I LIVE in the barn.) And we NEVER share blankets, lead ropes, supplements, or anything. IIf it belongs to YOUR horse, then it doesn't get used for anyone elses, period. The ONLY time we even have a different horse in a boarder's stall is in the event that the other horse's stall is being cleaned and he's been moved into a different atall while his is being cleaned. And even then, he goes into a dirty stall, that way the stall is cleaned when the horse leaves, leaving the boarder with a clean stall to come into. That stall is yours, you pay for it. 

I would try to find a way to talk to the BO or the BM about some of the issues you are having. That is really improfessional, and they shoudl take any concerns that you have seriously. 

Is there a lack of turn out space so not all horses go out during the day? Why would your horse be inside when it's nice outside? I, personally, choose to turn my horse out over night and keep her in during the day. Mostly because this way she gets 16 hours outside, opposed to 8. Also, she and I both like her to be in the barn during the day while I am working, so we can hang out  

keep in mind that your BO might not know that these things are happening if she has barn help. It might be a nice thing to bring to her attention, because I am sure if this is happening to you, its happening to others as well.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I hate it when people touch or use my things without asking.....ugh! Locked tack and grooming box....it's a pain, but it sends a message....'DONT TOUCH MY THINGS!'


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

sillyhorses said:


> Wow... I think that (from the perspective of a barn owner), the only things on here that _wouldn't_ be a legitimate concerns are:
> a - the lead rope (unless of course it is actually GONE, gone)... when you have 20 horses to put out, most people just hang on to the lead-rope they start with. It gets tedious to walk back and put each rope on the doors (depending on the barn layout), and I guarantee you aren't paying the barn owner to waste that much time. Personally, I try to remember to return them to the right stall, but - if it isn't there, all you have to do is ask  (this, again, from a BO... not YOUR BO... just a BO's insight )...
> b - the stall being changed: you pay for your horse to have access to A stall, not THE stall. Barn owners may move horses at their discretion for any number of reasons, and they don't have to notify you (unless you happen to be there and putting your horse in its stall - in which case, it'd be to their best interest to inform you). However, the fact that they give your horse a stall and then leave other horses in your horse's stall in her absence is weird and unhygienic. If we ever find reason to swap stalls with any of the horses, we clean them thoroughly and the horse's own buckets follow them to the new stall.
> 
> The rest... holy crap. That's just bad business! You should talk to your barn owner - find out what your board fees pay for, if it is not already spelled out in your contract! Or, if it is, and you aren't getting the services promised, bring this up (tactfully, of course) with her


I wasn't so much irked by her being moved to a different stall, I suppose, as much as I didn't get a memo about it? (If that makes sense.) I just feel like it would have been nice to know where she was, instead of searching several stalls and feeling as if I am bothering people doing things in the aisles while I am looking for my horse. 

I am trying (and probably failing) at giving her the benefit of the doubt that the trial horse staying in the stall I paid for my horse to say in has all its required shots or whatever, but it still seems like a bad idea. Yeah? 


Yeah. Hm. Trying to figure out the nicest and most tactful way to bring this up. I mean, clearly it should be brought up... but I don't want to deal with her if she acts out regarding my issues, and I should probably put together a backup plan for getting her boarded somewhere else just in case she needs to be moved. :/

Maybe I should just switch her over to pasture board? That seems like it would eliminate most of my issues. 

I don't mean to be so indecisive, but it's my first horse and the BO is kind of a big-wig show barn lady. Has been showing horses for 30+ years, and seems to be able to chew up and spit out anyone who says otherwise when it comes to her managing. 

Posting on here has made me feel somewhat better, otherwise. It's nice to know that not all my issues are unworthy of complaint.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

big wig show lady should know better. My BO is a big wig show lady and she is fantastic. most of our boarders are big into showing and keep their fancy warmbloods here for board/ training. I talk with them all the time about things that might be bothering them, or just to check in. Some people dont want their horses in the mud, some dont want them in paddocks too close to the woods during hunting season, some dont want their horses in paddocks next to certain other horses. the point I am making is that if she is a big wig show lady, she should be used to people complaining and/ or talking with her about concerns. People are particular about their horses, you are not alone. 

If she is really rude and you are really uncomfortable talking to her, probably a different barn is a good idea. You really should feel comfortable with a place that you are paying to board your horse.


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Strawberry4Me said:


> big wig show lady should know better. My BO is a big wig show lady and she is fantastic. most of our boarders are big into showing and keep their fancy warmbloods here for board/ training. I talk with them all the time about things that might be bothering them, or just to check in. Some people dont want their horses in the mud, some dont want them in paddocks too close to the woods during hunting season, some dont want their horses in paddocks next to certain other horses. the point I am making is that if she is a big wig show lady, she should be used to people complaining and/ or talking with her about concerns. People are particular about their horses, you are not alone.
> 
> If she is really rude and you are really uncomfortable talking to her, probably a different barn is a good idea. You really should feel comfortable with a place that you are paying to board your horse.


 <3 Thanks for the input, Strawberry4Me! I will think on it some more.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad venting is making you feel a bit better. I always find that venting somehow helps figure things out.

P.S. I should clarify that personally, I'm partial to my own lead rope, and therefore it doesn't matter where I set it if I get distracted when I'm finished turning out... Lol. However, if someone borrows mine and I can't find it right away, I'll grab the nearest one (that doesn't look like it is being saved for something special). Not big show barn here - laid back, all discipline family barn. I'm surprised that, at a show barn, where clients are understandably more particular about certain things, they are so lax about things. No matter the environment, people going through your closed tack/grooming box is NOT acceptable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally I'd consider moving. There are some smaller things, but the feed is the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Move. Yesterday if possible.

This is NOT acceptable, on any level.

And I am saying this as a groom who has worked in show barns, as well as boarding barns. We NEVER used anything that belonged to a boarder, except on their horses. Not a lead rope, not a salt block, not a blanket, nor grooming tools. NEVER....EVER.

This is unacceptable, period. And I have to wonder how "big-wig" she is, if she is running a place like this. She sure isn't professional.

Most horse owners who board, will tell you the biggest deal breaker with them, is when their things are used on other horses, feeding is not followed, and horses are moved. And supplements, and special things, and meds are to only be used on the horse they have been bought for.

The owners, if it is a boarding barn, count on their horses being where they are supposed to be. We never moved stalls with Saddlers, and rarely any other barn either.

Although I do have to say, that where I am now, we move them around, as it cuts down on being so attached.

As for equipment? I would be coming unglued. If your things get damaged, or lost, who is going to replace them? 

Find another place to board, unless you have the guts to stand up to her, but don't expect anything to change, as this has been going on for a long time I imagine.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

All of your concerns are legitimate, including the one about the lead rope. I would approach the BO about people using your things and feeding out your food. If the lead rope continues to vanish, I'd stop leaving it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Gah, it's reading things like this that make me ever so thankful I don't have to board. From a non-boarder perspective, I'd be pretty angry. You are paying for care and extra at that & you aren't getting what you pay for. 

I have one boarder (a special exception to my I'll never have boarders rule, she's my doctor and a very close family friend) and I would NEVER use any of her equipment (aside from when I work her horse, I do use her saddle & bridle that go with her mare) and I can't even fathom using her supplements & such for my own. I wouldn't expect her to use mine and I'd go through the roof if that were to happen. If it were an emergency type of deal and it was a case of hurry & grab some wound dressing & vet wrap - that I'm totally cool with, we can sort out replacing what was used later but other than that, nope, don't touch my stuff.

I just see a lack of concern and common courtesy in this situation. I might be a bit picky because I've never had to board but I would be gone. Yesterday.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Personally I'd consider moving. There are some smaller things, but the feed is the deal breaker for me.


Wow, I echo this one! I'd probably endure everything else (although I'd proly nail my leadrope to the hangar next to my stall door, hide a camera somewhere, and youboob the people trying to pull the leadrope off the wall LOL) 
However, not feeding my horse properly would be a deal breaker. Out of about everything, proper feeding is something you really have to have trust in your barn to do!


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay, well I've had a TERRIBLE board, wich lead me to just building our own LOL. So here it is:
1. They didn't feed her MY supplements that the VET told me to give her, they just gave her what they THOUGHT would be good for her, which led to colic. (Luckily she lived)
2. They would let anyone, boarders OR lesson people, ride her and even up to 15 times a day without my knowledge. So when I came to ride that day and my horse is SO over it since she's been ridden atleast five times... I'm ticked. 
3. The BO told the trainer there that I wanted my horse trained in jumping. (SHES A BARREL HORSE!!!) So he trained MY horse to jump 4 ft without me knowing. One day I came to the barn and the trainer was JUMPING HER! He said "I'm glad you wanted her to learn to jump. She's a real natural" (That REALLY ticked me off)
4. One day I walked into the tackroom to find barn helpers CUTTING my horses blanket! They said "We're making it into a saddle cover. It's so old so we thought we'd buy you a new one." That blanket was NOT old! I had JUST bought it and it was really expensive. It just LOOKED old because my horse rolled in the mud with it on in the pasture. 
5. I came to ride one day and she wasn't there. I asked the BO and she wasn't sure. I went out to look in the pasture and there I saw, coming up the trail, was FIVE LITTLE GIRLS BAREBACK ON MY HORSE USING A LEADROPE AS REINS! Okay, I told them they could groom her when they wanted because she LOVED kids. But riding. Bareback. On a trail. And then listen to this! The BO came out and said, "Oh I thought they were back. They just loved grooming her so much I couldn't resist when they asked me!" WHAT?! 
Sorry for that rant but I couldn't resist sharing.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

No boarding facility is going to be perfect. If you want it to be, then you have to take care of your horses your self. Thats just the way it is. You have to ask yourself what you can and cannot deal with. If you cant deal with these things, then either talk to the BO or BM about it or move. Personally I would bring everything to their attention and only keep a week's worth of supplement at the barn at a time. Scooop out a week's worth in individual tupper ware containers. Give them the benefit of the doubt once. Maybe the dont know this is going on. And if it happens again, move.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Barrelracer00 said:


> Okay, well I've had a TERRIBLE board, wich lead me to just building our own LOL. So here it is:
> 1. They didn't feed her MY supplements that the VET told me to give her, they just gave her what they THOUGHT would be good for her, which led to colic. (Luckily she lived)
> 2. They would let anyone, boarders OR lesson people, ride her and even up to 15 times a day without my knowledge. So when I came to ride that day and my horse is SO over it since she's been ridden atleast five times... I'm ticked.
> 3. The BO told the trainer there that I wanted my horse trained in jumping. (SHES A BARREL HORSE!!!) So he trained MY horse to jump 4 ft without me knowing. One day I came to the barn and the trainer was JUMPING HER! He said "I'm glad you wanted her to learn to jump. She's a real natural" (That REALLY ticked me off)
> ...


umm who in the heck was paying this trainer to do this?? And forget about anybody riding my horse!! omg I would be livid and my horse would be outta there!

As for the OP..I would be talking to that barn owner.. she probably isn't aware that your stuff is being used especially in a common tack/feed room.. where other boarders can also get at your stuff. You may want to start putting a lock on your box. AS far as feed goes, I would give the barn owner one chance to right the feeding issue especially when your are paying so much for board plus an extra $70..


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

All of these things are exactly why I will NEVER board at a boarding barn. 

I do board my horses. 

But NOT at a boarding barn. 

I searched for another human being who had extra pasture that I could board. I found a fantastic retired couple with 40 acres and 4 horses of their own. My 2 horses have their own pastures, their own corral, their own run in shed, and she feeds them their hay and supplements for me. It's been a wonderful, wonderful set up. 

I cringe when hearing boarding barn horror stories like these. Hence why I vowed to never be at one. 

I'm very sorry you are having trouble at your barn. NONE of those things would be okay in my book.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

My halter got used once. But it was back the next day. I also lost one of my brushes for about a month, and I found it in another boarder's bag. (Yeah, I snooped, and I'm not proud of it, but I missed my hard brush. It was the only one at the place. I only snoop if something of mine is missing, so far only twice, and I NEVER take anything that isn't mine.) Anyways, of course these are little things, and most of the boarders hardly ever show up. There are some boarders that come MAYBE once a month, and then there are some horses who probably haven't seen their owners in several months. I'm out there every other day. And my BO is amazing, partly because he is also my riding instructor. I'm very blessed to be there. It is quiet, not crowded in the least, and the only rude/bossy/annoying person is the BO's daughter (she is married with a kid of two), and she doesn't come by too often.


----------



## Freelance Cowgirl (May 27, 2011)

One thing I hate about 4H fair time is the tack stalls. People will cram their saddles, grooming kits, blankets, buckets, etc. all in the 3 or 4 horse stalls being used for equipment that week. I feel that would be what boarding would be like, because everyone's things always end up piled on my stuff. So when I would go to retrieve my saddle there would be blankets, a grooming box, buckets, and haybales piled up on and against my tack. I'd just put everythng back and simmer to myself, trying to control the urge to shove their things off and onto the floor.

I always wanted to have a small farm and board horses, but I would be the most anal person on the face of the earth. Everything has to be in its place, and if someone uses someone else's things without asking, I want to freak out because I always hate it when it happens to me. My friends will use my brushes, which is okay I guess, but they don't ask beforehand. They'll be half done brushing their horse and say "Oh hey, is this okay?" Not like I can say no now, it's already almost over with.

I occassionally keep my horses at my friend's barn and she's amazing. Of course she's trained horses for over 40 years and ridden for over 50 (though she can't now because of bad bones). She always fed my horses just right and made sure they were nice and cozy in their own little pasture. She never missplaced my things or really even touched them unless she had to (halters, etc.). I want a barn like hers; nice, small, and cozy.

Some of these BO stories are just crazy. I'd have a heart attack from stress. Or go on a rampage. I do not accept that kind of usage of horses and tack that belong to me, nor would I allow it if I were taking care of someone else's. ESPECIALLY if I was taking care of someone else's! I would go out of my way to make sure that horse got top level care and attention because who would want upset customers?! Some of these barns are obviously very unprofessional and don't know what they're doing. A lot is expected from BOs and BMs.

Some people need a different profession.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I board horses here, guess I have been really luck in the ones I've had here. One horse has been here five years now, a couple had been for a couple years but they moved to a acreage and took their horses and also had one for 4 yrs. but they took their's home to their acreage just down the road a couple months ago.
I did have rules here, no using others stuff and if you use something put it back where you got it from not where you want to leave it. Our's are all outside 24/7, so I don't have to worry about stalling any but I bring them all in the corral to feed their supper, everyone's halter is used on the right horse and hung back where it should be.
Thank goodness I don't and have never had to board my horses......I just love having them around all the time!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

BOSS you have reasons ( all of them ) to be upset. As a barn owner I do not allow borrowing of anyones tack without permission. I do not switch stalls without letting the horse owner know. I inform all my boarders of any changes.

and for you to be a boarder you are paying for their services and like any other business they must follow the boarding agreement. if your horse isnt being fed enough to sustain healthy weight ***** about it you have a right if your lead goes off missing ***** about it if your horses blankets are shared ***** about it. 
Barn owners expect the board money horse owners expect the service that was offered and agreed upon.
There are ways to inform your barn owner that you are NOT happy in a calm senseable way.
" BO excuse me but do you have a moment? I have some concerns about my horse that I feel we need to discuss." 

Good luck 

TRR


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are having that many problems after just 17 days, I would find someplace else. If you dont wnat your your things used, a locking box, or leave them at your house and cart them back and forth. Your horses blanket should only be used on your horse. Before you sign another boarding contract make sure you understand and the BO understands each others wants and needs.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

wow... I would be gone yesterday!

I hate my stuff being used. ANY of my stuff. My mother is dreadful and grabs whatever is on hand, drives me up the wall. Thankfully none of my horses' stuff fits her pony, but her new horse takes the same size blanket as my gelding so I've said to her she can have ONE of my spare cottons and ONE of my spare waterproofs and that's it. And the waterproof she's allowed to have/use is the old spare with 2 broken straps and a couple of tears in the lining... she doesn't blanket unless the horse NEEDS it for whatever reason so a ratty old spare is just fine.

Just recently my feed has become MY feed, I pay for it exclusively [although my mother gets the scraps from my alfalfa squares to feed her pony, because they would be wasted otherwise] including all suppliments and hay. My two are on a very high quality round bale [oat hay] 24/7 and it's just too much for Mum's pony, but I have said if she contributes to the cost, her new horse [a TB] can share the pasture if he needs it.

My horses are MY horses, one isn't broke yet so if you tried to ride her she'd kill you and the other is a bit finicky and has been known to take off [and regularly chucks in a random buck here and there]. Nobody rides without my permission and supervision, and they don't ride if I don't think they're a good enough rider. I don't ride anybody else's horses without THEIR permission and [typically but not always] supervision.

Because I don't board, all feed is my responsibility, but I do work at a barn and feeds are my responsibility there too. I have had it HAMMERED into me how important it is to give the right feeds to the right horses. I don't check the book any more but I've been working there for months so I know the feeds off by heart anyway.

My boss sometimes rides her boarders' horses but that's because she's a trainer too, so the horses she rides, she rides because their owners pay her to. She has four horses of her own, plus a little project pony she's training up to sell, AND she's a very in-demand coach, so she hasn't got the time to ride someone else's horse if they're not paying her to do it.

The boarders aren't typically stalled because she charges a fortune [the stalls are all sand-based and have to be mucked several times a day so it adds a LOT of time & therefore cost to the running of the place] but if someone's paying for a service they ALWAYS get it. The boarders' horses are all, bar two, in individual pastures, and we don't use anybody's stuff on the wrong horse. Halters are a bit different, the boarders all own their own halters but it's impossible to keep track of whose is whose so when I'm bringing a horse in I just grab whatever. As does my boss. Long as it's put back on the halter hooks, nobody minds if we use their halter. They're all reasonably financial, I mean if you're not financial you can't afford to board there, but they're also all really nice and relaxed about their halters because they understand they have the option to put their halter on their bridle hook if they don't want it used.

...but if I move my gelding there I will be keeping my halter with my bridle, ie separate, because I don't like MY gear being used without my permission.


----------

